
Show HN: A platform to run early job interviews via chatbots - ahuja_s
https://impress.ai/client/signup/
======
subv3rs1on
This sounds like a terrible idea.

~~~
ahuja_s
Why do you think so?

~~~
dozzie
Why would a programmer like to talk to a machine that can't evaluate the
programmer's skills? It's unpleasant enough with clueless headhunter asking
semi-technical quiz questions.

~~~
ahuja_s
In the case of a programmer, the chatbot will ask questions around expereince
and projects and simply collect useful information by asking probing
questions. The hiring manager gets to review this information and rate it on a
scale of 1 - 5. From a sample of such ratings a model of answer ratings is
built which simply assists the hiring manager in highlighting the good
candidates faster.

So why would a programmer talk to the chatbot? Because the chatbot actually
knows more about the subject matter than a non-technical recruiter.

~~~
dozzie
So the chatbot basically aims to save _hiring manager 's time_, not to
_provide anything to interviewed programmer_. Or even worse: not _hiring
manager 's_, but _recruiter 's_ time.

Again: why would _the programmer_ want to do anything in this setting?

> [...] the chatbot actually knows more about the subject matter than a non-
> technical recruiter.

It's a stretch to say that the bot _knows_ something. And what is "the subject
matter" here?

~~~
ahuja_s
I appreciate the question!

Have you ever worked on job applications where you had to spend 45 - 60 mins
just to complete the essays and cover letter trying your best to match your
skills to what you think is needed? If you are talking to a chatbot while
applying for the job it would take no more than 15 - 20 mins answering
targeted questions about your background. No essays, just specific questions
about projects that the chatbot found on your resume uploaded.

1\. That saves the candidate's time she doesn't have to guess what info is
required 2\. If the employer is okay with it, the chatbot has the ability to
give feedback as to why the candidate is not suitable at this time...saying
something like we are looking for candidates with more experience in
recommendation systems etc.

The chatbot doesn't do well as an interview tool in all contexts. (the
contexts you and I have in mind may be different) It would be horrible to
assess very experienced people with it. But it is a great tool to shortlist
the people you want to interview in person and really spend time with before
making the hiring decision. It's great for when 100s of candidates apply for
the same job. It's also really good for blue collar positions.

In Asia we have startups using our chatbot because they are growing really
fast and their existing team can't handle the pace at which they are receiving
applications.

On the subject matter question, we are building ontologies for the chatbot to
understand certain kinds of jobs and skills associated with them.

~~~
dozzie
> Have you ever worked on job applications where you had to spend 45 - 60 mins
> just to complete the essays and cover letter trying your best to match your
> skills to what you think is needed?

Not really. I maintain a list of my completed projects and work history, and I
simply choose what is relevant and important for the job I apply from that
list, so adjusting a curriculum vitae takes little time. As for cover letters,
I've only seen them in requirements in unskilled job ads, and this was long
ago.

> If you are talking to a chatbot while applying for the job it would take no
> more than 15 - 20 mins answering targeted questions about your background.
> No essays, just specific questions about projects that the chatbot found on
> your resume uploaded.

Chatbot won't understand what I'm talking about (general AI is still a pipe
dream), so I doubt it would ask _targeted_ questions. And it would be very
tiring for me to explain to a brick wall (i.e. software, unless your chatbot
passes the Turing test) why I am proud of this or that project.

> It's great for when 100s of candidates apply for the same job.

First find me a programming vacancy that has plenty of candidates.

> In Asia we have startups using our chatbot [...]

OK, I take my previous remark back. I obviously was projecting the situation
in Europe and US to the whole world. China or India have different setting,
from what I can infer.

~~~
ahuja_s
> Not really. I maintain a list of my completed projects and work history, and
> I simply choose what is relevant and important for the job I apply from that
> list, so adjusting a curriculum vitae takes little time. As for cover
> letters, I've only seen them in requirements in unskilled job ads, and this
> was long ago.

This is actually great. A lot of less experienced candidates could learn from
this.

> Chatbot won't understand what I'm talking about (general AI is still a pipe
> dream), so I doubt it would ask targeted questions. And it would be very
> tiring for me to explain to a brick wall (i.e. software, unless your chatbot
> passes the Turing test) why I am proud of this or that project.

Agree about the pipedream. We don't have that dream ourselves. We just aim to
make our chatbot smart enough to ask good questions and collect good
information for a human reviewer. Does that make sense?

> OK, I take my previous remark back. I obviously was projecting the situation
> in Europe and US to the whole world. China or India have different setting,
> from what I can infer.

Thanks, I did realize we were coming from different contexts. I am just here
to learn! :)

